# YOUR most popular fragrances



## KiwiMoose (Dec 1, 2019)

Whether you sell or give away - can you list your top selling or most popular fragrances?
Just two or three - not a long list.  I'm interested to see if there are any commonalities.

Mine are probably lime and coconut, white tea, and my 'karma' dupe that I made up myself (strong on Patchouli).


----------



## msunnerstood (Dec 1, 2019)

Bahama Vacation from Aztec. I cant keep it in stock whether its soap or lotion or salt cakes. Lavender & Spring Apricot from Natures Fragrance comes in a close 2nd


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Dec 1, 2019)

I was just searching threads about favorite scents yesterday.  It sounds like anything with lavender makes the cut, as do citrus scents, other fruity scents and OMH. Of the limited repertoire I’ve offered, the favorites to date include Ginger & Lime by Nuture, Green Tea, Somali Rose, Jacob and Osmanthus by MMS, Rose, Moroccan Mint and Lingonberry Spice by BB.  Most of my friends like EOs and especially patchouli, lavender, lemongrass and peppermint.


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 1, 2019)

Vanilla Champagne, Perfect Man from Nature’s Garden and OMH from Southern Scentsations.


----------



## Misschief (Dec 1, 2019)

Lavender (Goat Milk & Lavender and Charcoal Lavender are both good sellers for me) and a spicy blend that includes ginger, cinnamon, clove, patchouli, and sweet orange. 

I made a Lime & Coconut soap and everyone loves the fragrance but it doesn't sell well at all, for some reason.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Dec 1, 2019)

anything with lavender seems to sell great--lilac from Micas and More--Devious and Empress


----------



## KiwiMoose (Dec 1, 2019)

What’s OMH?

Oh - I forgot to add that my Fig and Rhubarb is very popular.  It's quite a strong  tart and sweet scent.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Dec 1, 2019)

KiwiMoose said:


> What’s OMH?


Oatmeal, milk and honey. Where have you been?


----------



## KiwiMoose (Dec 1, 2019)

^ thank you 
I use that too but it doesn't seem to blow anyone's socks off.


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (Dec 1, 2019)

My current best seller I can’t keep in stock is Berries and Mimosas by Crafter Choice. I got a sampler for it for a custom wedding soap order and I decided to soap with it on a whim to use it up. Glad I did. 

then Lavender, Patchouli and a Lavender Patchouli blend. I have a tea tree/may Chang soap that is unisex and everyone loves.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Dec 1, 2019)

Interesting - I've always steered clear of tea tree/ eucalyptus smells because personally I don't like them and find them too 'astringent' and clinical smelling.  I hate when my Rog buys eucalyptus laundry detergent - bleaurgh!!  I'd rather 'fresh' smelling laundry like ocean breeze or summat.


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (Dec 1, 2019)

KiwiMoose said:


> Interesting - I've always steered clear of tea tree/ eucalyptus smells because personally I don't like them and find them too 'astringent' and clinical smelling.  I hate when my Rog buys eucalyptus laundry detergent - bleaurgh!!  I'd rather 'fresh' smelling laundry like ocean breeze or summat.



I think it’s the citrus notes of the may chang that softens the tea tree. I also find tea tree very medicinal smelling. My husband loves it. Outside of my beeswax/goat milk unscented soap, the tea tree blend is his fave.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Dec 1, 2019)

SideDoorSoaps said:


> I think it’s the citrus notes of the may chang that softens the tea tree. I also find tea tree very medicinal smelling. My husband loves it. Outside of my beeswax/goat milk unscented soap, the tea tree blend is his fave.


I use May Chang a lot - so maybe I will try this blend. Thanks @SideDoorSoaps!


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Dec 1, 2019)

KiwiMoose said:


> What’s OMH?
> 
> Oh - I forgot to add that my Fig and Rhubarb is very popular.  It's quite a strong  tart and sweet scent.



where do you find Fig & Rhubarb that sound awesome, and I was wondering what OMH is also and I also use it  .  I am not a fan of tea tree but anything with it also sells well


----------



## TheGecko (Dec 1, 2019)

KiwiMoose said:


> Whether you sell or give away - can you list your top selling or most popular fragrances?
> Just two or three - not a long list. I'm interested to see if there are any commonalities.



That would be Black Raspberry Vanilla and Chocolate Espresso...I am out of both.  I have the first curing and am making the second today.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Dec 1, 2019)

I just bought some Black Raspberry Vanilla today! It’s the ‘best seller’ from my supplier’s website.
@Marilyn Norgart try Candle Science forFig and Rhubarb.


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 1, 2019)

I don't sell, but these are my year-round top 2 most requested soap scents from family/friends:

Paradise FO from Daystar (a sparkling lime scent, complete with the sensation of carbonated bubbles when you sniff it)
Salty Sailor FO also from Daystar


IrishLass


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Dec 1, 2019)

Consistent best sellers for my wholesale customer:
High Altitude French Lavender from Sun Pure Botanicals
Cybilla's White Tea & Ginger from Bramble Berry
Breezy Mint EO blend: 1 balsam peru, 2 peppermint, 5 spearmint
Fragrance Free

For my stuff - which is mostly LS & Lotion
Breezy Mint EO blend
Blimey! blend: 1 lemon, 1 litsea cubeba (May Chang), 2 lime
Cabrini Rose blend: 1 geranium, 1 palmarosa, 2 rosewood

Made bubble bath, room & linen spray, and foaming hand soap for a friend's soon-to-be 3-year old daughter with CP to help her sleep:
Calming Lavender EO (55%) & Vanilla FO (45%)

Right now I'm enjoying straight Siberian Fir Needle EO in everything -- 'tis the season!

ETA: Forgot to mention my all-time favorite -- great scent and stickability. I have 2 bars made two years ago sitting by the front door and I can smell them every time I walk in or out. Unfortunately, it's only sold in bulk sizes. Who knows why. It was suggested in the Q&A that one could try and duplicate the fragrance. I just got their oakmoss FO and have the EOs on hand. Just need to buy some time to play. 

*Bladderwrack EO/FO blend from WSP*


----------



## Primrose (Dec 2, 2019)

My top two are 

Lavender and chamomile 
Lemongrass and Lemon Myrtle 

They are done with EOs and outsell any ofmy other soaps. GM of course.

Among the FOs 

50 Shades - literally cannot keep it in stock 
BB cocoa butter cashmere which is a shame as it's been discontinued 
Black raspberry and vanilla 
Edens garden, again discontinued


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Dec 2, 2019)

@Primrose I just bought Cocoa Butter Cashmere from BB not terribly long ago, but haven’t tried it yet. It’s here: https://www.brambleberry.com/shop-b...oa-butter-cashmere-fragrance-oil/V000308.html


----------



## lucycat (Dec 2, 2019)

Lavender lemongrass EO blend,  Lavender Sage (Pure Fragrances) and Cherry Almond (BB)



KiwiMoose said:


> I just bought some Black Raspberry Vanilla today! It’s the ‘best seller’ from my supplier’s website.
> @Marilyn Norgart try Candle Science forFig and Rhubarb.



I think Black Raspberry Vanilla is one of the all time great scents and a good scent from many suppliers.  It isn't my best seller anymore and I think it is that so many soapmakers use it that it has lost its uniqueness.    So, I still make it and it sells well but the customer who wants new has moved on to something else.


----------



## dndlyon (Dec 2, 2019)

I make a lemongrass sage CP using essential oil - easily my best seller as I make 3 times the amount of this compared to any other batch I make.

I used an AppleJack fragrance that went really well at the winter shows this year, and surprisingly peppermint (essential oil) and Yuzu have done really well.


----------



## SoapSisters (Dec 2, 2019)

My favorite is a may change (litsea) and lavender EO blend. Friends and family members love it too.


----------



## amd (Dec 2, 2019)

True Lilac (WSP)
Nag Champa (WSP)
Energy (I was using WSP but switched to Micas and More Burst of Energy and no one has noticed)
The Perfect Man (NG)


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 2, 2019)

Dragon's Blood, DB & Nag Champa, Vanilla & Lavender, Tobacco Leaf & Amber from WSP, Caramel Tobacco from California Candle, Mango Papaya also Cal Candle, Bonsai oregontrailssoaps.com, Lemongrass & Litsea plus many more


----------



## dndlyon (Dec 2, 2019)

@cmzaha - If you don't mind me asking, which Dragon's Blood fragrance do you use? I've tried 3 different Dragon's Blood type fragrances, and am noticing that there is a huge difference in this fragrance depending on the supplier.


----------



## Lynnz (Dec 2, 2019)

Not selling nowadays but three good ones for me are Cold Waters BB Energy BB and I am personally in love totally with Infamous from Nurture <3 it is a dupe of Lush's and I cannot get enough of it.


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 2, 2019)

dndlyon said:


> @cmzaha - If you don't mind me asking, which Dragon's Blood fragrance do you use? I've tried 3 different Dragon's Blood type fragrances, and am noticing that there is a huge difference in this fragrance depending on the supplier.


I had my own made and you are right there is a big difference. The closest to mine is this one, but it turns really really dark https://purefragranceoils.com/shop/dragons-blood-fragrance-oil/


----------



## Primrose (Dec 2, 2019)

Mobjack Bay said:


> @Primrose I just bought Cocoa Butter Cashmere from BB not terribly long ago, but haven’t tried it yet. It’s here: https://www.brambleberry.com/shop-b...oa-butter-cashmere-fragrance-oil/V000308.html



I'm in Australia, and we have a BB retailer here. If you check this link https://www.aussiesoapsupplies.com.au/complete-list-of-bramble-berry-fragrances.html and scroll down, it is listed as expired

I dont find it accelerates but it discolours a beautiful rich chocolate brown, so I use in in a confetti type soap. To be honest I was surprised how much people love it. Its not a huge favourite of mine


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Dec 2, 2019)

Primrose said:


> I'm in Australia, and we have a BB retailer here. If you check this link https://www.aussiesoapsupplies.com.au/complete-list-of-bramble-berry-fragrances.html and scroll down, it is listed as expired
> 
> I dont find it accelerates but it discolours a beautiful rich chocolate brown, so I use in in a confetti type soap. To be honest I was surprised how much people love it. Its not a huge favourite of mine
> 
> View attachment 42811


Oh, I’m sorry to hear that we can get it in the US, but you can’t in Australia.   I guess it’s too expensive to have it sent by a fellow soap maker, or maybe there are restrictions on shipping???  I haven’t made a soap with it yet because it smells just a bit perfum-ish to me. Would you characterize it that way?  Your soap looks great and I’m inspired to give it a try.

And, wow! The summary of the information for how the scents behave is super convenient and useful.  I wish all suppliers would provide the info that way.


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 3, 2019)

@amd I'm using Micas and More burst of energy and I like it better than Brambleberry.  I have a couple customers that just love it and didn't notice a difference either.


----------



## Saponificarian (Dec 3, 2019)

My most popular is @cmzaha Hardwood musk. People fought over that 1lb batch like you wouldn’t believe it... my dad pulled rank and got most of the batch, then hubby pulled rank and got the rest. I actually relocated with the last bar I was able to keep. It is divine in soap and lasts forever. 

In 2nd place, Tobacco and Bay leaf from BB and Then a mysterious FO that BB sent me in place of Spiced red tea. I need to send BB a ‘smellie’ so they can tell me the name of the FO. It’s floral and creamy and lasts forever. Best floral I have ever smelt.


----------



## dndlyon (Dec 3, 2019)

cmzaha said:


> I had my own made and you are right there is a big difference. The closest to mine is this one, but it turns really really dark https://purefragranceoils.com/shop/dragons-blood-fragrance-oil/


Thank you! I haven't found one I like yet - funny that I never thought of making my own as I do this to tweak other fragrances.


----------



## Primrose (Dec 3, 2019)

Mobjack Bay said:


> Oh, I’m sorry to hear that we can get it in the US, but you can’t in Australia.   I guess it’s too expensive to have it sent by a fellow soap maker, or maybe there are restrictions on shipping???  I haven’t made a soap with it yet because it smells just a bit perfum-ish to me. Would you characterize it that way?  Your soap looks great and I’m inspired to give it a try.
> 
> And, wow! The summary of the information for how the scents behave is super convenient and useful.  I wish all suppliers would provide the info that way.



I think it's BB itself not making it any more. I suspect they just have more stock of it in the US still


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 3, 2019)

dndlyon said:


> Thank you! I haven't found one I like yet - funny that I never thought of making my own as I do this to tweak other fragrances.


I do not make mine it is manufactured for me


----------



## Steve85569 (Dec 3, 2019)

Dragon's Blood Nag Champa blended.
Red Santal moves. 
Lilac in Bloom for the ladies in my family.


----------



## jules92207 (Dec 9, 2019)

cmzaha said:


> Dragon's Blood, DB & Nag Champa, Vanilla & Lavender, Tobacco Leaf & Amber from WSP, Caramel Tobacco from California Candle, Mango Papaya also Cal Candle, Bonsai oregontrailssoaps.com, Lemongrass & Litsea plus many more



cmzaha have you compared BB Bonsai to OT Bonsai? I just discovered BB discontinued theirs and I was looking to replace it with maybe OT’s but I’m curious how different they might be.


----------



## sirtim100 (Dec 9, 2019)

Here in sunny Spain, the gifting tests ("wanna soap?" "yes" "then sniff out the one you like"), show the Spanish love of eating. Any fragrance containing chocolate, cinnamon, citrus fruits, etc., goes down a storm. The only exception is lavender, which reminds them of the old "jabon de marsella" that mother used to wash the clothes with, and that makes them weep and wax nostalgic. 

The other more exotic mixes (the ones I like) don't go down that well.


----------



## CatahoulaBubble (Dec 9, 2019)

My most popular this year was Impeach-Mint, a custom blend I put together myself.  Most people loved the name itself due to the current political climate but after they bought it they really loved the scent and came back for more. I have never sold out so fast in my life. I had to make 4 batches of it and had people reserving their bar before it was even cured. It was a blend of Peppermint EO, Lemon EO, and Georgia Peach FO.

Other than that my frequently bought/requested are Lavender, Peppermint Eucalyptus, and Peppermint.  I have a lot of requests for a patchouli fragrances but I can't do patchouli. I hate that scent so much and it makes me gag so I just can't stand to make it and have the scent fill my house.


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 9, 2019)

jules92207 said:


> cmzaha have you compared BB Bonsai to OT Bonsai? I just discovered BB discontinued theirs and I was looking to replace it with maybe OT’s but I’m curious how different they might be.


No, I have not, but if you are in the US I can send you a small soap sample and a sniffy on perfume paper. If you want me to just pm your address.


----------



## Saranac (Dec 9, 2019)

My top three sellers are:

Adirondack Fir (my own blend of Fir needle and a couple of other fir/pine fragrances).
Lilac (NG)
Cracklin' Birch (NG)
I cannot give away:

Lavender
OMH
Patchouli
My favorite right now--that I though would sell but is an absolute dud--is Hemp Flower from WSP.  I can't get enough of this, and I've put it in everything!  Unfortunately, I'm the only one, though.


----------



## jules92207 (Dec 13, 2019)

cmzaha said:


> No, I have not, but if you are in the US I can send you a small soap sample and a sniffy on perfume paper. If you want me to just pm your address.


You’re so sweet, I just got OT’s to try, I’m gonna go for it and just hope it’s close. I love that scent.


----------

